# [H]  <YAR>  Lothar EU  sucht...



## Blagknight (11. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hallo Leute,*

Wir suchen für den weiteren Content:

1 Heilschamane
1 Feral Druide
1 Verstärker Schamane
1 Vergelter Paladin
1 Tank (Prio Dk, Druide; evt. auch Krieger, Paladin)
Evt. suchen wir auch:

1 Vergelter Paladin
1 Holy Paladin
1 Schattenpriester
1 Heildruide
1 Hexer
1 Jäger
Sollte euer Char nicht direkt erwähnt worden sein, so könnt ihr trotzdem euer Glück versuchen.

*Was Wir erwarten:*

Teilnahme an min 2-3 Raids in der Woche (Raidtermine Mo/Mi/Do 19-23 Uhr, So 17-22 Uhr)
Raiderfahrung in WotLK und BC
Versorgung mit Buffs und Food
Fähigkeiten im Umgang mit Headset, Mic und TS
Dem Content entsprechender Equipmentstand
ausgereifte Persönlichkeit und eine soziale Kompetenz
Kritikfähigkeit
Stabile Internetverbindung
Ein Rechner der gegen die Tücken der WoW gewappnet ist
*Was wir bieten:*

Raiden in einer aktiven Gemeinschaft mit netten und freundlichen Mitgliedern
*
Progress:*

10 Mann: 12/12 Heroisch, Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers von Eiskrone (10 Spieler), Halion Heroic
25 Mann: 11/12 Heroisch, Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers von Eiskrone (25 Spieler)
Sollten wir euer Interesse geweckt haben so könnt ihr euch bei uns im Forum bewerben.

YAR Forum
Bewerbungsbereich
YAR@WoWprogress
YAR@World of Logs


----------



## Blagknight (18. Dezember 2009)

bump


----------



## Blagknight (19. Januar 2010)

/push


----------



## Blagknight (28. Februar 2010)

update


----------



## Blagknight (23. April 2010)

/push

Progress:
10: 11/12 HM Glory of the Icecrown Raider
25: 09/12 HM


----------



## Blagknight (24. Mai 2010)

/push

Progress:
10 Mann 11/12 Heroic Glory of the Icecrown Raider
25 Mann 11/12 Heroic


----------



## Blagknight (31. Mai 2010)

Progressupdate: Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers von Eiskrone (25 Spieler)
/push


----------



## Blagknight (5. Juli 2010)

Progress update LK 10er Heroic down und Suche update.
/push


----------



## Blagknight (20. Juli 2010)

Tank zur Suche hinzugefügt, Halion Heroic (10) down.
/push


----------



## Blagknight (26. Juli 2010)

/push


----------



## Blagknight (23. August 2010)

Suche geupdated.

/push


----------



## Blagknight (30. August 2010)

/push


----------



## Blagknight (12. September 2010)

Suche aktualisiert:
- Heilpriester
+ Verstärker Schamane
+ Feral Druide


----------

